# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 11/15/20



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2020)

Holiday seasons are upon us, ready!
Give a bike or bike part as we search the web.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2020)

I picked up this Western Flyer, I believe a 1941 Huffman, but I am far from an expert!
I purchased from a very nice lady who's husband was a "junk" collector pretty much all his life. He passed away 1 month before their 51st wedding anniversary. Her & her son are in the process of sorting, keeping, & selling his collection. This bike was a friend of the family's, and the gentleman that owned it used it to deliver papers when he was little. I probably over-paid a bit, ($150) but I love a good story & she was very sweet. I was happy to visit with her & listen to her stories of her husbands adventures.
Thanks for viewing my Show & Tell this Sunday morning!






















Yall have a wonderful Sunday!!


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2020)

1 more for the collection, 7' A.C. Williams "Fat Cop" original cast iron motorcycle. 3 1960's Japan tin cars


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2020)

Not really old or anything, but vintage at least. A $20.00 90’s Specialized Hardrock in great condition with newer tires. Going to build this over the winter as a long distance trail bike.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 15, 2020)

So my wife wanted to get in on Show & Tell too! She collects ephemera among other things, & scored a whole bag full of old photos from the lady I bought the Western Flyer from. Her husband found them at the dump in Hondo. (1 example in photo) The framed picture she found at a yard sale yesterday in Boerne TX


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

I found this front end of a 1940 packard (thanks  all riders and GTs58) just like my grandfather  owned. Its going on my garage wall, Leo P. Roche was the man!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 15, 2020)

Pick up some cool stuff , ladies dial-a-ride, CWC Goodyear,NOS Columbia lights , really nice delta front loader and some cool grips


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2020)

@jd56. It's only the 15th, not the 25th...unless I slept right through my B-day on the 17th


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 15, 2020)

Finally found a tank for my 59’ Tornado and a rack for my 62’ Typhoon


----------



## blincoe (Nov 15, 2020)

Stil working on my backyard, getting there.

soon it’ll be a new concrete and grass. Hopefully concrete in a week or two, I need to start digging.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 15, 2020)

Of course, like they say, something comes up when your not ready or you got too much going on. I bought it. 1960 Double Cab. It has seamed gates, 2 liter, disc brakes etc.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 15, 2020)

Wow! I love that double cab.  Very hard to find.


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2020)

blincoe said:


> Stil working on my backyard, getting there.
> 
> soon it’ll be a new concrete and grass. Hopefully concrete in a week or two, I need to start digging.
> 
> ...



Looks like a lot of block wall


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 15, 2020)

We got this yesterday. Wife wanted another horse, a gaited Tennessee Walker Pinto gelding. I think we'll name him "Chief"...look at his right hand quarter.
Not a bicycle, but a smooth ride!











Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Nov 15, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> We got this yesterday. Wife wanted another horse, a gaited Tennessee Walker Pinto gelding. I think we'll name him "Chief"...look at his right hand quarter.
> Not a bicycle, but a smooth ride!View attachment 1301609View attachment 1301612View attachment 1301611View attachment 1301613View attachment 1301614
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



Chief is a handsome boy!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2020)

With the help of Mr.Kirk Thomas, I was able to acquire a couple Smith Motorwheels.  I also added a new seat, bars, and grips on the Airflo.


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 15, 2020)

Still slowly unpacking from MLC and trip back East.  Here are a few items I picked up on that trip; are there any other Columbia built Indian Sport Tourists out there?


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 15, 2020)

Picked up a couple of wagons and a couple plates...


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 15, 2020)

.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 15, 2020)

1990 Roth Haulin Hog


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 15, 2020)

blincoe said:


> Stil working on my backyard, getting there.
> 
> soon it’ll be a new concrete and grass. Hopefully concrete in a week or two, I need to start digging.
> 
> ...



While it's cleared out double the size of your garage.


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 15, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> We got this yesterday. Wife wanted another horse, a gaited Tennessee Walker Pinto gelding. I think we'll name him "Chief"...look at his right hand quarter.
> Not a bicycle, but a smoot






Sevenhills1952 said:


> We got this yesterday. Wife wanted another horse, a gaited Tennessee Walker Pinto gelding. I think we'll name him "Chief"...look at his right hand quarter.
> Not a bicycle, but a smooth ride!View attachment 1301609View attachment 1301612View attachment 1301611View attachment 1301613View attachment 1301614
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



Looks like Willie Nelson!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 15, 2020)

An Elgin showed up...can check this off the bucket list of bikes. About as clean as it gets.  Crazy heavy too...thought these bikes would be lighter than they are. Fun rider...gets lots of double takes.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @jd56. It's only the 15th, not the 25th...unless I slept right through my B-day on the 17th



Fat fingers, and thanks for reading my post.
Oh and Happy Hatch Day Mike

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 15, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Pick up some cool stuff , ladies dial-a-ride, CWC Goodyear,NOS Columbia lights , really nice delta front loader and some cool grips
> View attachment 1301500
> 
> 
> ...



there was some good stuff at that estate sale


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 15, 2020)

NOS 40's 50's Schwinn chainguard   fresh find


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2020)

Found a boys/girls set of prewar Schwinns. Boys looks like a 1939 Motorbike, and girls looks like a Hollywood of the same era. Bought for boy and girl twins new in Chicago, the family brought them to So. Cal when they moved here in the 1960s. My neighbor passed away at 89 just recently, and she had them in her garage. I don't know if the twins are still alive, but the family offered the contents of the garage to me and the bikes were part of it. 

I'm selling the mens on ebay, check it out if you're interested. I will sell the ladies but wanted to start with the mens. 

*https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=264940034490*

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2020)

Interesting Motorbike!
It’s got a center position conduit hole in the front fender, a low brace position on the back fender, and a chainring that more than a few, very esteemed collectors have swore that Schwinn never used.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 15, 2020)

Found some cool ephemera junkin this week ...the stuff people throw away


----------



## Kato (Nov 15, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Those wagons are killer - Congrats !!!!!


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice Motorbike = that was a quick SOLD!
Today's road trip around the Bay Area.... A '65 Chromed out Ross 5-Bar Polobike, I gassed up the tires and pulled the bars up where I like them and this is my new wheelie machine. The Carlisle Slick is a beauty!  I can't wait to clean this one up, it is going to look like a new penny, I have a bottle of Flitz waiting to be picked up at Home Depot. The bike was located a block from the Sutro Tower in SF, the highest point in the city with a giant radio tower atop, see last photo.


























The bike came from the 6th house down the block, and was originally owned by the owner of the 7th house who recently passed.


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Made a trade for New World number 4 and pull this old lady out of a local barn. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 15, 2020)

I got my 1940-41 H. M. Noble catalog. It's really cool!

There must have been a staple on the scanner when I scanned the catalog. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 15, 2020)

I got this Blackhawk frame in the mail. I put some parts on it to resemble a bike. I am ok with the schwinn fork for now. I might have some stainless fenders, but I think keeping it simple will be best.


----------



## mstovall (Nov 16, 2020)

Finds of the week. Before and after on the Green Midget Stingray.  Anyone have a good picture of the correct pedals that go on this bike? Are they standard size or smaller?  Also Leslie speaker from Hammond organ. cool 1890's French music box. The Juke Box of it's day.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 16, 2020)

blincoe said:


> Stil working on my backyard, getting there.
> 
> soon it’ll be a new concrete and grass. Hopefully concrete in a week or two, I need to start digging.






Ironically we added a little onto our driveway to finally have it the size it should've been before..
As some may remember Ive been metal detecting in my yard (Home built in 1896)and have found some cool stuff..I was a little excited to have this done just to get a little "below the surface" and it didnt disappoint me..Nothing FANTASTIC,but most of these were all "surface finds" in the pile! As I didnt have to dig INTO the pile,I just walked around it..I did use my metal detector to find spikes and 2 pieces(While looking for the metal I detected)
I found a few more pieces of the porcelain doll I found the head for in July of this year..100 FEET away!   Some pieces of different dishes and green glass wear. The doll apparently had a "baby" in its pocket! Pretty cool to me..

THIS is the head I found in JULY;




THIS is the "new pile"



These 2 pieces I dug around for 15 minutes and found+ about 7 nails/spikes..


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 16, 2020)

mstovall said:


> Finds of the week. Before and after on the Green Midget Stingray. Anyone have a good picture of the correct pedals that go on this bike? Are they standard size or smaller? Also Leslie speaker from Hammond organ. cool 1890's French music box. The Juke Box of it's day.
> 
> View attachment 1302258
> 
> ...



That music box. Does it work? Looks like you can change rollers for different songs. I would think it's worth a lot.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## mstovall (Nov 17, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> That music box. Does it work? Looks like you can change rollers for different songs. I would think it's worth a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



yes it works. It has 8 songs on that one roller. Don't know if you could change it or not. I'm guessing it's from the 1890's either French or Swiss. Needs a good cleaning and oiling. Don't know the value but I have seen several go for a couple of thousand. I just bought it because like they say if haven't seen one you better buy it or you might not see one again. I would say back in the day these cost a fortune.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2020)

blincoe said:


> Of course, like they say, something comes up when your not ready or you got too much going on. I bought it. 1960 Double Cab. It has seamed gates, 2 liter, disc brakes etc.
> 
> View attachment 1301588
> 
> ...



Right on!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> We got this yesterday. Wife wanted another horse, a gaited Tennessee Walker Pinto gelding. I think we'll name him "Chief"...look at his right hand quarter.
> Not a bicycle, but a smooth ride!View attachment 1301609View attachment 1301612View attachment 1301611View attachment 1301613View attachment 1301614
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



Beautiful, cool Chief!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 29, 2020)

ballooney said:


> An Elgin showed up...can check this off the bucket list of bikes. About as clean as it gets.  Crazy heavy too...thought these bikes would be lighter than they are. Fun rider...gets lots of double takes.
> 
> View attachment 1301850
> 
> View attachment 1301851



Those bikes weigh a TON. I bought one at the Hershey car swap meet about 35 years ago and it rained so I couldn't roll it anymore/fenders were packed with mud. I carried it on my shoulder for about an hour, almost killed me. My shoulder was black and blue the next day. I still own the bike ( sold once locally/bought it back). That's a beauty!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2020)

I have the badge to match this oil can I just bought on ebay.










Always buying badges $$$
barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2020)

Just got this in the mail yesterday.




Always buying badges $$$
barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2020)

I got this 1951 Stratton-Warren catalog in the mail Friday. It's in great shape.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 30, 2020)

I was born in 1952. What amazes me in '51 are the bike prices, about $75 average. According to the inflation calculator that's $751 today!
Growing up in the country I never saw bikes like that. I'm thinking when I had my bicycle route in 1966-67 that's about what I paid for a new Sears 3 speed, baskets and lights, around $75.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 30, 2020)

Black Phantom...$1,268 today. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

